# Automator bloqué, automator coincé, automator buggué



## ccciolll (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour, à priori j'inaugure aujourd'hui une panne d'Automator car malgré 3 recherches je ne trouve rien à ce sujet.

Donc voilà, j'ai un programme très simple dans automator, que j'utilise depuis des mois. Et là, aujourd'hui, ça se bloque.

Je le lance avec le clic droit, comme d'hab, mais il n'apparait pas. Par contre, dans la barre menu d'OSX, il indique le nom de la première action et tourne sans s'arrêter.

J'ai essayé de redémarrer complètement l'ordinateur, refait le test, mais ça fait pareil (voir image jointe).

J'avais eu ce problème il y a quelques semaines et un redémarrage avait suffit.

Je suis en Tiger, à jour.

Et autre question qui découle de celle-là : est-il possible de forcer Automator à quitter ? Le panneau Stop n'a aucune utilité apparemment (en tout cas qd je clique dessus ça ne bouge pas), Automator n'apparait pas dans la liste du pomme-alt-esc, la relance du FInder n'y fait rien. Bref, une fois qu'il coince, on ne peut plus le décoincer.


----------



## ccciolll (8 Septembre 2009)

Je ne peux pas garantir que c'était le cas la dernière fosi que je suis venu signaler le problème, mais récemment j'ai eu un tour qui y ressemblait.
Même cas de automator apparemment coincé. En fait, la fenêtre automator était bien ouverte mais cachée derrière d'autres fenêtres.
Dommage qu'automator n'apparaisse pas dans le dock quand il est appelé à agir.


----------

